# Girling 60 Calipers



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok some im looking to put these calipers on my 11" corrado brakes. Can anyone tell me where I can find a set of carriers and can I use the same audi brakes in the rear?


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure if you can use the same brakes in the rear I never heard of that being done before.....but as far as the carriers, ur best bet is to get the complete set via ebay or a junk yard :thumbup:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You need the caliper carriers that were used on the Audi with the Girling 60 calipers to bolt onto a car with 10.1" or 11" 4-bolt brake calipers.

Then, you need to decide on how to deal with the fact that the Audi used 10 5/8" five bolt rotors, and when you mount the Girling 60s with the 11" Corrado rotors, the brake pads are going to overhang the inside edge of the rotors by close to 1/4".


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

not worth the hassle. they're heavy as hell, and dont brake any better than the 54.
dont work on the rear. although there are other audi fitments (rear) that will work.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, they're 50% heavier 30lbs a pair VS 20lbs a pair for the Corrado G60 11" calipers.

But, the people who have installed them with Corrado 11" rotors claim that they do brake better that the G60 11" Girling 54s.

I had sets of Corrado G60 Girling 54, and Audi Girling 60 calipers sitting here and mounted them on a spare set of steering knuckles off the car with Corrado G60 11" four bolt rotors before I made up my mind which to use. 

I decided that the extra weight, overhang problem (I decided to cut the overhanging brake pad material away if I was going to use the Girling 60s), and additional cost of the G60 brake pads, were not worth the trouble for a daily driver. I went with the Corrado G60 brake calipers, PBR Deluxe "white" brake pads, and Meyle satin chrome plated rotors (plated rotors and PBR pads on all four corners).


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

germancarnut51 said:


> But, the people who have installed them with Corrado 11" rotors claim that they do brake better that the G60 11" Girling 54s.


there was a post in the old forums where someone did actual testing with the two. the g60 was as good as the 54 in some situations, but never better. In handling tests it was slower. (wish i could remember who did the tests, but it was like 5 or 6 years ago).

iirc a complete g60 setup weighs 53lbs.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

Why on the rears anyway? Given the 60-40 ish weight distibution and the fact that the prop valves from the factory are about 80-85% front braking the rears are almost not doing anything at all.


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

TBT-Syncro said:


> there was a post in the old forums where someone did actual testing with the two. the g60 was as good as the 54 in some situations, but never better. In handling tests it was slower. (wish i could remember who did the tests, but it was like 5 or 6 years ago).
> 
> iirc a complete g60 setup weighs 53lbs.


I agree

The only way to maximaze the Girling G60 performance to go with a bigger MC from the 90 Audi Coupe ( I dont remember the size might be 25mm). This will give you a better bite at the calipers and it will also run you around $200 bucks......

You really dont need to worry about the rear brakes the majority of your braking is done up front anyways just throw new rotors (Doesnt have to be fancy) and replace the pads


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

that 25.4 mm master cylinder will make your pedal hard as a brick unless you upgrade the booster!


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

vivalamexico said:


> that 25.4 mm master cylinder will make your pedal hard as a brick unless you upgrade the booster!


on a mk3 which booster is a sufficient upgrade? i have girling 60's with a 25mm master cylinder.

justin


----------

